

Show HN: Codementor AMA for Developers - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/ama/

======
lojack
It's funny, just earlier today I was thinking how useful something like this
would be. Even as an experienced developer, there are times when I'd like to
bounce ideas off someone else for more immediate feedback.

Right now, I do that with co-workers, friends, and peers working on similar
open source projects as myself. People are often busy, and time zones often
don't match up.

$10 for 15 minutes seems to be on the high end of what I'd be willing to spend
and really on the low end of what I'd be willing to charge. I'll probably give
it a shot, but I feel like there needs to be more incentive to be a mentor
(whether that be monetary or other).

~~~
hashtree
Having been on CodeMentor for a few weeks now (as a mentor), I have some mixed
feelings on the experience. I was hoping that I'd be talking with folks doing
interesting things or helping fledging developers on a solid path. You do get
that (and it is wonderful when it happens), however most of what it seems to
be is `do my homework for me`, `fix my old jquery site`, and stackoverflow
type questions answered in realtime. Overall, it has been a positive
experience but just not exactly what I expected. I believe in what they are
doing and expect things to improve over time if the brand can be grown.

Lastly, there does seem to be a mindset of `I want a stellar developer to talk
with but don't truly value their time` (e.g. the $10 for 15 minutes of their
time you mentioned). Not always the case, but it is definitely not common to
see freelancing type rates. So, you end up donating your time, which isn't
always possible to do from a fiscal standpoint.

~~~
weitingliu
Thanks for being a mentor on our site and thanks for the feedback!

We're coming up with ways to make sure you'd only get requests that you find
interesting. Stay tuned!

------
pbhjpbhj
I'm getting 69 uncached images downloading at 33MB total size. Takes 70s for
page load on [https://www.codementor.io/learn-python-
online](https://www.codementor.io/learn-python-online). Your scaling 2550px to
788px for me - perhaps on large retina displays this is worth while? IMO those
1MB images should be about 100kB.

------
bovermyer
Seems to be having load issues. Possibly related to being on the front page of
HN?

------
TheAceOfHearts
Suggestion: In AMA, add a way to link to a specific question. You could add an
ID and point to the current URL with the ID appended.

~~~
weitingliu
Great suggestion! We're adding that soon!

